# What to do with these ugly rims on my smoker



## bigsal51 (Jan 21, 2010)

What to i do with those ugly rims.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 21, 2010)

They look like there were once chrome? Sand blast em and paint em.

Or you could drop some coin and get some spinners. Now that would be cool


----------



## ciolli (Jan 21, 2010)

That is a slick lookin' rig... Only thing i think would set it off is some CHROME


----------



## b8h8r (Jan 21, 2010)

Cheap fix is a set of hub caps from your local parts store.
Otherwise I agree with MeatHunter...blast em, and rattle can em.
(I would do black to match the smoker)


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 21, 2010)

If you have a bumper or chrome shop in your area take them in and have them re-plate them...

Or you could go to a tire store and buy new chrome or aluminum ones...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2010)

I know go get you some 22" spinners. Then you can get a boom box and then you'll be stylin


----------



## morkdach (Jan 21, 2010)

bring it over to my shop drop it off and ill call ya when its ready
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




trust me


----------



## jdt (Jan 21, 2010)

don't spend to much time or money sandblasting and painting them, a 15 x 7 wagon wheel or 10 whole in black you're looking at $38 to $50 each around here so for $100 you could replace them, if you don't allready know figure out what the bolt pattern is and scour local parts yards.


----------



## hdsmoke (Jan 21, 2010)

personally, i think they look like they are just rusted steel (most trailer wheels are)?  I would take the tire off wire wheel them as best i could and repaint with some rustoleum...maybe prime and paint.  Cheap and easy...couple hours labor.  Unless you have to pay to have someone remove and re-seat the bead...do you have a bead breaker?  You should be able to at least re-seat them yourself...ratchet strap, or the fun way with ether.  But be careful!  Maybe $10/tire to break and another $10 to reseat.


----------



## marty catka (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with mballi3011, spinners are definitely the way to go!


----------



## dirt guy (Jan 21, 2010)

If you are planning on pulling it a bunch and don't have a spare, I'd buy a new set of wheels and tires.  Then, you can clean the old ones up and use one or both for a spare.  

If you're not pulling it much, I'd take them off, clean them up as much as possible and spray them with your choice of color in a spray paint with rust inhibitors in it.  You can even leave the tires on them.  Coat the sidewalls of the tire with Crisco or something similar that will keep the paint from sticking to the rubber.  Paint the wheels.  After the paint is dry, take them to a car wash and blast the sidewalls clean.


----------



## gene111 (Jan 21, 2010)

as said before you can get wagon wheels in black or white for around $40.00 that would be the easiest way to go. !! i run a tire & repair shop & you can order those rims from jeg or summit. As far as mounting /dismounting them if you do it yourself make sure to put some joy or other brand dish soap around the inside lip of the tire when trying to air back up & it will work much better for you.Or you could paint them like this these are my partners rims he dropped of at the shop fo me to put some tires on & I took the liberty to do a little painting to the rims!!! Good thing he was planning on redoing them or he probably would've killed me!!!!


----------



## bigsal51 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks guys i needed a good laugh.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 spinners on my smoker would really set it off. I think i will rattle can them what color though. Black?


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jan 22, 2010)

My vote is chrome. whether you re-chrome or get new ones. That smoker is way too sweet for painted rims. You done so much work already, finish it off in style.

Just my $.02.

Dave


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 22, 2010)

Somebodies screwing with you man. I'm almost positive that smoker came stock with Crager SS rims.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 22, 2010)

Can you say silver spray paint LOL


----------



## bustintires (Jan 22, 2010)

go to your nearest used tire store. we have one on every street corner up here. 2 matching polished aluminum wheels should be a dime a dozen. and no you dont need special "trailer wheels" or tires for that matter as long as the tires are rated for the propper load (written on the side of the tire.) (Im an rv tech and tire specialest.)


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 22, 2010)

So you mean I've been sweating needlessly using 10 ply takeoffs on my stock trailer for the past 15 years.


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco (Jan 22, 2010)

The rims on your trailer have a "5 on 4 1/2" bolt pattern. That means that it is a 5 hole pattern on a 4 1/2 inch circle. A 4 1/2 inch circle would pass directly thru the center of each of the lug holes.

This bolt pattern in the past was one of the most used bolt patterns---it came on most Chrysler cars and most Ford cars for many years. Modern cars are mostly going to metric bolt patterns, so it makes used wheels with your bolt pattern easier to find. Ford Ranger alloy wheels would bolt directly onto your trailer.

I love "Bustintires" screenname and advice----find a used tire shop that has a couple----use your old ones for spares. They are the easiest bolt pattern to find and any shop should have them. My pig rottiesserre has the same bolt pattern and I bought two chrome spoke wheels for 5 dollars each. Good Luck


----------



## the iceman (Jan 22, 2010)

Why not go with the 'retro' look...


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Chrome would be a great accent to the color scheme.


----------



## dirt guy (Jan 22, 2010)

You gotta love the spokes!


----------

